# Need help with permit/city got a Stop Work Order.



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

I have no idea where you live but the inspector is the man you need to satisfy. You can stop paying these people when you make it right in their minds.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Just pay it. It's legal extortion. You could try pleading your case to the inspector, but I doubt it is going to work. Are you doing the work yourself? How much are the fees?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

amdspitfire said:


> I wasn't aware I had to get a permit for a re-roof and halfway through the job I received a stop work order (106.1) from my town. I went same day and got a permit for the work and called up inspectors to come inspect the property. The inspector that called me was the same guy that gave the stop work order and now says I have to pay double fee's because of the stop work order in place on the property.
> 
> What can I do to stop paying these people? Any other advice?


Pay it. You have no choice. They could fine you, they could make you rip it all off, they can do alot of things. 

Making you pay double the cost of the fee is a slap on the wrist. 
Some towns make you pay triple the cost.

It's a common "punishment" in alot of areas.

Many years ago, we had to pay a triple permit fee. We started repairing some boards on a deck, and ended up having to do more than that. Neighbor called the Town. 

Triple fine was the town's policy. We paid it, had no problems with the inspector, he understood the situation and was very nice...

Now, we always call and ask the town, before any questions of permit needs arise.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Many years ago, we had to pay a triple permit fee. We started repairing some boards on a deck, and ended up having to do more than that.


 
Ouch!!!!  


I got dinged $ 50.00 one day many many years ago....on my own house :whistling2: that was embaressing going in to pay that and pull the permit considering I pulled permits in that township regularly.


----------



## amdspitfire (Feb 5, 2008)

Everyones loves a visual, this is the house I just purchased and the one in question.









The issue on hand is the aesthetic roof line that was added on the left hand side of the garage. It is 100% aesthetic and simply botled down to the existing roof. No structural changes were made. They want plans/drawing and more fees for that measly little addition.

To the original topic, I was able to get a permit as builder-owner but because of the stop work order can not continue work nor will the inspector come out to see the property till the adition is settled. Time to suck up to the inspector.


----------



## PKHI (Oct 23, 2007)

I don't understand why your crying cause you broke the rules and got caught. I can almost guarantee had you pulled a permit like your supposed to, the inspector wouldn't have cared about your roofline, and by roofline are you refering to just the rake board on the gable, or the whole gable overhang?


----------



## amdspitfire (Feb 5, 2008)

PKHI said:


> I don't understand why your crying cause you broke the rules and got caught. I can almost guarantee had you pulled a permit like your supposed to, the inspector wouldn't have cared about your roofline, and by roofline are you refering to just the rake board on the gable, or the whole gable overhang?


In all honestly I had no clue roofing needed a permit. The whole gable is new, not the overhang though. It was just built and nailed to the existing roof.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

You know, you even need a permit to change your dishwasher.

What you did is major compared to a dishwasher.

Don't know your location but I would get the fine paid, and get the inspection done before any weather gets on that. Suck it up, the inspector will dog you, he has more patience than you...it's not his house!!


----------



## amdspitfire (Feb 5, 2008)

Chris Johnson said:


> You know, you even need a permit to change your dishwasher.
> 
> What you did is major compared to a dishwasher.
> 
> Don't know your location but I would get the fine paid, and get the inspection done before any weather gets on that. Suck it up, the inspector will dog you, he has more patience than you...it's not his house!!


Didn't realize pretty much everything needs permit! This must really piss you contractors off. I sent a nice email to the inspector and planner, lets see how they respond


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

I see your location, welcome to my neighborhood, I'm in Napa. You need a permit here for pretty much anything except paint and wallpaper!!!

Which municipality did you piss off?


----------



## amdspitfire (Feb 5, 2008)

Chris Johnson said:


> I see your location, welcome to my neighborhood, I'm in Napa. You need a permit here for pretty much anything except paint and wallpaper!!!
> 
> Which municipality did you piss off?


One almost as bad as Napa, Los Gatos. Can they come search inside the house in my case (w/warrant?)?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Back in the 80's, we were pulled over in a company Box Truck by a state trooper doing commercial truck inspections. He pulled out a portable scale and weighed the truck. Came back and said: _"Your registration is wrong. The truck is heavier than the the required limit for your registration category." _

My business partner says, _"Wow, I didn't know about that....When I bought the truck, I gave my insurance company the truck model, they went ahead and insured it in that category, and so I just registered it in that category."_

We got a $200.00 ticket and were told by the officer: _"Ignorance of the law, is no excuse....you have a responsibility to check"._

As business owners and commercial truck owners, we had a responsibility to understand the law's requirements and follow thru, we didn't, and it legally cost us.
I guess the same may be said, if you are a home owner....


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

amdspitfire said:


> Everyones loves a visual, this is the house I just purchased and the one in question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh. So the truth comes out. It's not "just reroofing." Reroofing does NOT alter the asthetics with bolt-down additions.



> To the original topic, I was able to get a permit as builder-owner but because of the stop work order can not continue work nor will the inspector come out to see the property till the adition is settled. Time to suck up to the inspector.


Wait'll they do the full interior inspection and bag you for everything non original that never had a permit either...


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Back in the 80's, we were pulled over in a company Box Truck by a state trooper doing commercial truck inspections. He pulled out a portable scale and weighed the truck. Came back and said: _"Your registration is wrong. The truck is heavier than the the required limit for your registration category." _
> 
> My business partner says, _"Wow, I didn't know about that....When I bought the truck, I gave my insurance company the truck model, they went ahead and insured it in that category, and so I just registered it in that category."_
> 
> ...


Another load of crap. It just so happens that lower weight class means cheaper registrations, right?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Another load of crap. It just so happens that lower weight class means cheaper registrations, right?


It's what the state classifies as commercial rated (by weight). 

My personal pick up is a heavy duty 2500. It requires that I register it in a different weight class (it is heavier).... than our 1500's, that the workers drive.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

Ahh, Napa's not bad, 


Anyways...Chief Building Official or his designates has the powers to enter your premises with just cause. You gave him just cause.

You have a huge red flag you are waving around...your a target...get rid of it...give these people everything they want and next time you do anything around that property...call them...I don't care if you are planting a flower in the back yard...call them and ask if a permit is needed.

Atlantic...I got dinged on the registration also, fortunately I was only 22 at the time and could play really stupid, cop gave me 48 hours to repair the infraction and return proper doc's to him.


----------



## amdspitfire (Feb 5, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Wait'll they do the full interior inspection and bag you for everything non original that never had a permit either...


Can they do this?? :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## amdspitfire (Feb 5, 2008)

Chris Johnson said:


> Ahh, Napa's not bad,
> 
> 
> Anyways...Chief Building Official or his designates has the powers to enter your premises with just cause. You gave him just cause.
> ...


Damn, I've done a lot on the inside :001_unsure:, cover it up? Say it was there? Go get permits for everything?


----------



## steve1234 (Sep 13, 2007)

los gatos....ouch. I live there too. They don't take kindly to that stuff. I sure hope you didn't cut down a tree, too!


----------



## amdspitfire (Feb 5, 2008)

steve1234 said:


> los gatos....ouch. I live there too. They don't take kindly to that stuff. I sure hope you didn't cut down a tree, too!


LOL, still lucky I didn't get hosed on tree's yet at my parents place.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> It's what the state classifies as commercial rated (by weight).
> 
> My personal pick up is a heavy duty 2500. It requires that I register it in a different weight class (it is heavier).... than our 1500's, that the workers drive.


I understand that. It's not the issue here. Once you pass a mark on a vehicle's GVWR - Gross Vehicle Weight Rating, it's boo-koo bucks to register. ALSO requires a CDL to drive. Many businesses are bagged improperly registering their trucks as "kinda not really trucks" by claiming the vehicle is outfitted to an extent that the GVWR is much less than what the vehicle is actually rated for. This is not just to save on registration costs, it also allows a business to keep the vehicle in a class that doesn't require a CDL class B driver.

Forgive my apprehension, but I found that whenever a business makes a "mistake" it's almost ALWAYS to their benefit. :thumbup: Why is that? :whistling2: 

BTW, ANY vehicle used for business purposes, regardless of registration class, including the Domino's pizza delivery car, is required to have a driver with at least a CDL class C.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

amdspitfire said:


> Damn, I've done a lot on the inside :001_unsure:, cover it up? Say it was there? Go get permits for everything?


You're going to have to play this by ear.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> BTW, ANY vehicle used for business purposes, regardless of registration class, including the Domino's pizza delivery car, is required to have a driver with at least a CDL class C.


Not entirely true. This varies state to state.


----------



## amdspitfire (Feb 5, 2008)

How detailed of a drawing would they require for the new gable? I know some CAD, should I just draw something up showing how it was structurally built?


----------



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

Amdspitfire are you living here or is this a flip?


----------



## amdspitfire (Feb 5, 2008)

Kingfisher said:


> Amdspitfire are you living here or is this a flip?


Will not be a flip, most probably rental.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

Knowing California...a lot of detail

Suggest you look to hire a designer, not an architect, find a student studying, they are reasonable...may even work for beer. Show him what you did and have him draw it up, submit it, it will go out for an outside party to review whether it needs a structural stamp (doesn't sound like it). 

Take a few lumps here. if they come in and the place looks remodeled, that could spell trouble for you, things like texture changes (not consistant with the rest of the house) are sure give aways. Replacing outlets and light switches with new decora style may raise eye brows, the list goes on and on. 

Like I said, you made yourself a target, they are fairly slow on inspections right now so they are beefing up enforcement. I know one inspector in the county up here, his job is to drive around the rural roads looking for people doing things like you did and nailing them for it. It was that or get laid off, he finds lots of infractions...when your slow it's amazing what you find.

If they demand sprinklers...you know you really pissed him off.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> ....BTW, ANY vehicle used for business purposes, regardless of registration class, including the Domino's pizza delivery car, is required to have a driver with at least a CDL class C.


Not true in my area either...

BTW: We really need to leave this thread to the Original Poster now....


----------



## amdspitfire (Feb 5, 2008)

Chris Johnson said:


> Knowing California...a lot of detail
> 
> Suggest you look to hire a designer, not an architect, find a student studying, they are reasonable...may even work for beer. Show him what you did and have him draw it up, submit it, it will go out for an outside party to review whether it needs a structural stamp (doesn't sound like it).
> 
> ...


This is a newly purchased house, how are they going to prove that the work was done by me and not the previous owner?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm not trying to fight you, you have a valid point, but, how are you going to prove it was like that when you purchased it? 

The onus will be on you to prove that you are innocent here. It can be done, but if the inspector is pissed he'll make life miserable, and this guy sounds pissed since he won't let you put the shingles on and we have had this horrible rain going on lately.

When he shows up, bring him into the garage, have a ladder ready for him to look up into the newly framed area, have the ladder up properly, tied off, extended 3' higher then the area it is leaning on...lade lade da, you get the picture.

Don't bring him through the house to get access to the garage, show him what he is there for and that's it. Be polite, if he questions something make notes, offer to repair it and tell him you will reschedule for the following day or two days later, whatever it takes.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

It is not in the garage. He added, basically, a big ass cricket-slash-false dormer. To the left of the garage, on the main house.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

Sorry, my bad, I thought you added the gable to the front of the garage


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

Cut a big hole in the gable on that thing and hopefully he is good to climb on the roof to see all the framing and it's many many Simpson hardware attachements you put in....right


----------



## amdspitfire (Feb 5, 2008)

Chris Johnson said:


> Cut a big hole in the gable on that thing and hopefully he is good to climb on the roof to see all the framing and it's many many Simpson hardware attachements you put in....right


I can easily pull off the roofing paper and a plywood to show him the actual structure. I sent him an email and called him today with no response. I will have to try him back tommorow.

LOL, no simpson hardware just nails, screws and staples. It serves no actual functional purpose


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

Good Luck


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

amdspitfire said:


> This is a newly purchased house, how are they going to prove that the work was done by me and not the previous owner?


They don't have to prove anything. They have original photos of the original structure when it got the original C of O. And copies of any permits issued since. 

When you purchase a property, it's up to you to find out if the house contains any nonpermitted work or renovation. Who did it at this point is irrelevant. It's who owns it that's responsible now.


----------



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry took so long to reply, the reson I asked what you were doing with the home is Here in FL & SC a home onwer can pull permits for his onw home but not a filp or rentals so you maybe getting youself in trouble right now Also the fine here for work with out a permit starts at 3X noraml fee + any other fines they feel like adding. I think you should check some rules before you do any more.


----------



## amdspitfire (Feb 5, 2008)

Kingfisher said:


> Sorry took so long to reply, the reson I asked what you were doing with the home is Here in FL & SC a home onwer can pull permits for his onw home but not a filp or rentals so you maybe getting youself in trouble right now Also the fine here for work with out a permit starts at 3X noraml fee + any other fines they feel like adding. I think you should check some rules before you do any more.


It is currently considered owner occupied, shouldn't be an issue. They let me get the permit under Owner-Builder.


----------



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

Here it would be an issue, if you pull a owner permit you can do anything else, such as rent or sell for 1 years and in SC it's 2years :0.


----------

